# Why the "Throttle cable mod" is useless



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

O.K., so i was all excited about this free mod (yes I know it dosen't add HP), not to mention that yes, I have alot of slack in my throttle cable. I had my "lovely assistant" work the throttle (engine off of course). She floored it, and even with all that slack built in it still bumped up against the throttle stop. So even if I took out the slack it would not help, and in fact it would put stress on the mechanism (at WOT) and eventually do damage for the long term. Anybody contemplating this mod should only do it if the throttle plate doesn't contact the stop at WOT. If I am not comprehending something here lemme know....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i don't know if it will damage anything....
i know guys from the sr20 forum that had it done for years now and no probs...

its just supposed to make the pedal react quicker...
i left a little slack in mine but not allot... enough so that i wouldn't 
lose the nice pedal response..


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

When i first got my 93 sentra i noticed there was alot of slack in the throttle lines. So i just tightend them up right before they effected idle...no perf. increase, but i didnt have to press the gass pedel down an inch before i felt the engine pickup. 

silas


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

All it does is quicken the throttle response from idle. Nothing major, just feels nicer pressing the pedal IMO.


----------

